# English as a second language Perth



## pupa051 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi guys!

I'm looking for an ESL school in Perth that is not too expensive. Everything I found so far was around $350/week and I am looking for something around $200/week.

The thing is, I would ask for a student visa, so I have to study at least 4 months to get it and than it makes a quite difference if it is a $200 or $350 per week.

Please help!


----------

